# Antique Zeiss Ikon part



## itsnotalan (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi all,
New to the forum.  Hoping someone can help me.  I received an old box from my grandmother in law.  Inside I found this grip for a Zeiss Ikon device. 
I have no idea what it was originally for when it's from - can anyone help me figure it out?
Thanks so much.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 11, 2013)

*Moving to the Collector's Forum.*


----------



## bsinmich (Feb 11, 2013)

You don't show the opposite side from the handle but I would guess it to be a winder for movie film reels.  The gearing makes it look like it could rewind at a good speed.


----------



## IanG (Feb 12, 2013)

bsinmich said:


> You don't show the opposite side from the handle but I would guess it to be a winder for movie film reels.  The gearing makes it look like it could rewind at a good speed.



I've photos of something similar in a catalogue and that's what they are for, rewinding cine film after projection. Commercial films would come on 2 or 3 reels and so there was a need for separate rewinding of the reel just shown while the next was being projected.

Ian


----------

